# 20g Infatuation *RIP*



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

*This tank has been replaced with a 40g breeder.*

First attempt of many. Please offer any criticism/suggestions!

Specs:
20g High
Current Nova Extreme T5HO 1x24w 6400k Hydrofarm bulb-7.5 hrs/day
Marineland Penguin 100, Aqueon 10
DIY co2->Hagen Mini Elite
Flourite + pool filter sand
100w Rena Smart Heater
_Updated 8/1/10_

Inhabitants:
6 Harlequin Rasbora
3 Otocinclus
3+ Red Cherry Shrimp
_Updated 8/1/10_

Plants:
Alternanthera reineckii 'Lilacina'
Aponogeton madagascariensis (Madagascar Lace)
Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort)
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne willisii
Echinodorus amazonicus (Amazon Sword)
Echinodorus Vesuvius
Eleocharis acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass)
Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf Baby Tears)
Hottonia palustris
Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria)
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (Sunset Hygro)
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Locally collected plant by WP (Hygro?)
Marsilea quadrifolia
Rotala macranda(Giant Red Rotala)
_Updated 8/1/10_

Arrival of Amazon Sword, Dwarf Hairgrass, Madagascar Lace, Red Rotala
3/17/10








Add 3 Otocinclus. Increase water flow with additional filter. Trim dead sections of Rotala + Amazon Sword. Remove BBA ridden Hemianthus callitrichoides.
4/8/10








4 day blackout and small Maracyn dose to kill cyanobacteria. Diffuse CO2 with Hagen Mini. Hazaa, pearling!:biggrin:
4/21/10








Rig part of peanut butter container to both filter outputs to reduce surface agitation. Add 6 Harlequin Rasboras. Put crypt in blackout cup due to BBA. Ditch most of Anacharis.
4/30/10








Balancing out.
5/5/10


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

bring the anacharis back! its the abandoned mutt of the aquarium of the world! jk. nice looking tank. cant wait to see more updates.


----------



## nr85 (Jan 14, 2010)

Your rasboras don't school much? Mine do all the time! Nice start on the tank!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I did like the anacharis but I have heard it can be a real nutrient thief. I figured as much since it grows like 5 inches in a week. All is not lost though. I put a majority of it in my 29g where it is pushed around by my spotted climbing perch. Same with one of the 3 baby swords I have grown so far.








Slap, I am a bit disappointed with the schooling as well. They have only been in the tank for a bit over a week so maybe things will improve. I think I only have 1 female in there which might be the problem. I plan on adding a couple more females soon.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Trim and re-scape


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

we basiacally have the same setup except I used black sand, and instead of a marineland 100 im using a 150. I also have Regulated co2 but other than that you have nearly the same setup. Im going a different route though with the plants. I chose lots of red, orange, yellow, and green rotala's to add some color.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The 20g high seems to be a very common tank for beginners. Picked mine up for $15. The inexpensive T5HO fixture also seems to be a common starting point. I already had the two filters, otherwise I would have gone with a canister. I'm ordering dry ferts on Friday. Once I get the cash I will be going for pressurized co2. Too much variance in DIY for the amount of light.


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my tank from petsmart haha, sold the hood and bought the T5HO fixture. Recently put pressurized co2, and have been using dry ferts. The plants im actually going to be using should be coming in the mail here shortly. I have another 10g filter that I may throw on, or I may just get a penguin 350 and put my 150 on my 10 gallon.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It would certainly be cheaper to just add another 10g filter. Plus, having two smaller filters is more beneficial to your tank than 1 larger one because more water comes in contact with the beneficial bacteria, at a slower rate.

Plus a small investment now might allow you to more willingly make the jump to a canister in the future. They are better in terms of surface agitation, co2 diffustion through inline reactor, and definitely appearance. That is just my opinion and plan for my own tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

In an effort to reduce light intensity, I added some window screening to my fixture.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

That's a nice idea there, l've never heard of that technique but as long as it works that's all that matters. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I would like to see what it will look like all grown in. Also that is a cool idea on how to decrease light intensity.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Wish I could take credit for the idea. Kathyy told me on another thread that Tom Barr mentioned using window screening to shade his tank. I figured I might as well try it since I did not want to raise it off the tank. Seems to have no adverse effects on my tank so far. Only thing I notice is they are growing slower, which is good for my ludwigia. Very little algae now too.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

What can I say, I am a lil pic happy. I am so excited about this learning process...just can't help myself.

Day 11 with the window screening covering fixture. I am still getting a small amount of algae (BBA is the worst of it), but it seems to be spreading less quickly. My co2 should be at high enough levels since it sprays tiny bubbles all over the tank. I am thinking it is the weekly dosing of chain pet store ferts causing problems. 

The good news is my dry ferts just came in yesterday and I will be starting the EI method on Sunday. I read that with diy co2 I might want to decrease my water change to about 30% rather than 50%. I am guessing I should also add only 60% the recommended nutrients if I go this route. Do you think the EI method will work for me with a good amount of diy co2?

I want to take off the screening to allow my plants to grow as fast and as vibrant as they were before. My rotala mac has shown some growth, but I don't think it is nearly as healthy as when I had the screening off. To combat algae and increase carbon intake, I will need an aid since I can't afford to go pressurized just yet. I want to buy some Metricide 14 instead of Excel because of the cost. I have heard good things about it. Do any of you use Metricide 14?

Here are some pics I took tonight, pre-EI.

Full tank








This side view is one of my favorites. I think I miss all that Amazon Sword...








Rotala hanging in there. That is a ton of co2, right?








My girlfriend picked the Madagascar Lace out. I'm glad she did.:icon_mrgr








Eye level. Can you find the bit of HC I rescued from the inside of my filter?









If posting this many pics is frowned upon, just let me know. I can cut back. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like this tank, very natural looking.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for your comment.

My next tank will be natural and focus around this terrestrial seal. Maybe I will just line the kitchen...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It has been a week since starting EI dosing and I am enjoying the growth. I figured I would post the results. I like the scape and will most likely not touch it again until everything grows to the water surface.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Naked but interesting,
Non polished look but
grate potential 2 grow.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

i realy like the Madascar lace plant. Very nice.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks to Wasserpest's generosity, this tank is now packed with plants. His new 250g is awe-inspiring. I thought the pictures were stunning, but seeing it in person....wow. It was an honor to witness the result of his brilliant work. If you have not already, please check out his journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/91292-wps-250-gal-plywood-starphire-tank.html

Even after distributing plants to my previously non-planted low tech tanks, this one is still very crowded. I will have more time to rearrange (and remove) things in a couple days. It will be great to learn about the various types of plants, and under which conditions they thrive. I am so stoked.:biggrin:










There a few new cherry shrimp as well.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking great, love your scape, what fuana have you got in there other than rcs?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Luke.

I have 6 Harlequin Rasboras and 3 Otocinclus along with the new critters.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

cool really love the harlequin rasboras, its annoying you stock your tank then always find other fish you like lol. Sorry to ask if you've already said are you using c02 or dosing excel or something?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh and I can't forget to mention the hitchhiking Ramshorn and Trumpet snails. As long as I keep their numbers in check, I don't mind them at all.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for your kind words. I am glad the Cherries survived the trip! Looking good! 

See attached for some help on plant names --

1 Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (Sunset Hygro)
2 Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
3 Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite - can be grown floating)
4 Alternanthera reineckii 'Lilacina'
5 Hottonia palustris
6 Echinodorus vesuvius
7 Cryptocoryne willisii
8 Cryptocoryne wendtii
9 Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria)
10 Marsilea quadrifolia
11 Locally collected plant (Hygro?)


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome. I was way off on a few. Thanks!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking very nice. The new plants have filed it in great.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Taken today:


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

The Quattro scene is very
nice and the visuals are
lovely but wouldn't it be
better to create one big
"picture" instead of them.

:icon_idea


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> *globali*-The Quattro scene is very
> nice and the visuals are
> lovely but wouldn't it be
> better to create one big
> "picture" instead of them.


Thank you for checking out the pictures.

Believe me, I dream of starting a big tank. I know that stand is rated for 700lbs per shelf.:icon_smil

My problem is a lack of funding at the moment. I am still attending college and working part time. Every tank you see is used. The 20g cost me $15 off of craigslist. The 29g in the background was bought at a garage sale for $20. I would use the 29g as my high(er) tech planted tank but I have a savage spotted climbing perch in there. Plus, I wouldn't want to run diy co2 with a tank larger than a 20g. The bottom two tanks were free, along with a majority of my plants and equipment. I am very thankful for the generosity of friends and family.

My lease agreement for the apartment also has a 20g tank limit. I slipped an extra 9g in there:wink:...

Personally, I actually enjoy having multiple habitats to play around with. My small hex quarantine tank will save me headaches in the future as well. When I do finally go with a large tank and pressurized co2...you will hear (probably too much) about it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow, that's some healthy growth! Very nice, that Lagarosiphon already needs to be whacked back.

How are the shrimpers doing?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

*20g Infatuation (Picture Heavy)*

Awesome


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The shrimp are doing great. When I can find them in that jungle, they are one of my favorite things to watch in the tank . I am already planning Cherries for my 10g.

The Lagarosiphon grows like mad! I thought my Ludwigia grew quickly... Did a hefty trim last night.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The tank is really growing in good. Looks nice.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love your tank, looks like Wasser gave you bunches of fun plants! By the way, your pictures are not too many, we love pictures here. How did you make the peanut butter container filter thingy? I am needing something like this for my tank. Great idea!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I cut the peanut butter container until I was dealing with two half circles made of the center (flat) part of the jar. Next I cut smaller pieces and held them up to the filter until I was satisfied. The right fit for me was two pieces curving opposite directions.

I then stapled the two pieces together and added some silicone in an attempt to prevent the staple from rusting. I'm sure you can find a better way to attach the two pieces, but I was just working with what I had in the room.








Then I just put a rubber band around the filter with a sponge to hold the "water slide" in place. 








Again, very cheap, quick work. The end result is a huge reduction in surface agitation. It doesn't look great, but it has held since I put it on there. Eventually I may attach it to one of my filters permanently. Let me know what improvements you have made to this rinky-dink setup.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You can completely stop surface agitation by attaching a piece of coarse filter foam just where the outflow hits the water surface.

Not that totally stopping surface agitation is always a good thing...

One of these days I have to come by and check out your tanks!


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

looks really good now! alot of growth going on!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Matt. The problem is, with all those different plants stuck in there the growth makes it look cluttered. I removed, trimmed, and moved quite a bit today. The main reason was to give the sword and larger crypt more space. It still looks like a jungle though...

If I wanted to reduce surface agitation even more, sponges would be a good idea. I worry about the amount of circulation throughout the tank if I chose such a route. I would do that then use the Hagen Mini for movement, but it is almost too strong without the sponge on the outlet. I keep it low in the tank for better co2 levels. It blows my delicate stems sideways without some sort of dampener. Even when turned down all the way.

You are welcome any time. We still need to knock back a few. I need to spend more time gawking at your 250 as well. I just picked up another job, but we can work something out.

BTW, one of the big female cherries is lugging around some eggs.:icon_smil I need to start thinking about keeping the little guys safe.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

When you get the Marsilea and/or Pearlweed to fill in a bit, they provide an excellent cover for shrimplets.

Next time we meet up you'll get a boatload of Cherries. roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking close up pictures and all. My husband asked me last night why I was eating two peanut butter sandwiches when I am not supposed to eat peanut butter. He shook his head and rolled his eyes when I mentioned the fish tank. 

Wait....party at Hyzer's house! I'll bring the chex mix. LOL!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

The fact that you need an empty peanut butter container is the best part. Perfect tool for getting the last bit out of the jar: dog with huge tongue. Sometimes it doesn't fit in her mouth all the way...:flick:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Very stoked about the cherries WP! I do not want to add cory cats or glow-lights to the tank anymore.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL. I have just the pup for the job. I like all the new plants. Can't wait for an update already.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Needless to say, I had some time on my hands tonight. I am happy with the growth and trying to ignore the algae (as hard as that is). The tank is more thinned out to make room for the sword and crypts. I salvaged a couple LED strips from small tank kits someone was throwing out. Hope you have as much fun viewing the pictures as I did taking them.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks. I am still waiting on urban scape.:icon_evil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Gotta love the initial algae outbreak. I hated waiting out my last one. Tank still looks very nice despite the fact.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks sewing. I must say that I am kind of kicking myself for "going big" with the lighting right off the bat. The DIY co2 varies far too much for my taste, even when alternating bottles. I'm hoping my 20g will be able to find a balance.

On the other hand, I have adequate light for when I finally go pressurized.

At least I learned from it and rigged up one of these for my 29g low tech:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110534-inexpensive-hanging-t5ho.html


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I went on vacation for 10 days and came back to this plant and algae madness:









My Hemianthus callitrichoides is growing well, finally. All you see started as a tiny patch I found on the inside of my filter. I know the tank would look better with one carpet and less varieties of plants, but I am still in the experimentation phase. 

I cleaned the tank up a bit and did a very light trim.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It sounds like a "happy war zone" outside right now. Big bangs from illegal fireworks followed by children screaming and laughing...the intermittent car alarm set off by the shock wave of what I assume might be a 1/4 stick of dynamite. 

I had my fun earlier with an awesome round on the disc golf course followed by a great BBQ at my buddies. Before I left, I did a hefty trim and slight rearrangement in this tank. Some day I will no longer feel the urge to post every little move on this site. I do have a question this time, however.

My Sunset Hygro is growing well...minus the sunset. I dose 1/16 tsp CSM+B 3xweekly and change 30% of the water weekly. I do not add any other iron supplements. The few stems of it in my 10g low tech tank (15w 5500k T8, 1xweekly nutrient dosing, no co2, 1 WC/month) are nice and red. The tank these were originally pulled from also had lower light intensity. The Hygro was such a nice red color when I first got it. 

I am getting conflicting search results, so here are my questions:

-Do you have any suggestions for getting more red out of my Sunset Hygro under high light intensity? 
-Am I witnessing the results of an iron deficiency in this particular plant?

Thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## Cormac (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello there Hyzer. Your tank is truly a work of art. 
I have one very similar, same size/lights, the works. I am curious as to what you dose. I too am using dry ferts and E.I., but have been modifying my routine in an effort to get it just right. Thanks a lot!
Cormac


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Cormac.

-Green Light Stump Remover (purchased locally)- Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
-Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) and Plantex CSM+B (aquariumfertilizers.com)

*2x weekly:*
1/16 tsp. KNO3 
1/16 tsp. KH2PO4 
1/16 tsp. CSM+B

1 ml. Metricide 14 (Glutaraldehyde) almost every day

*1x weekly:*
-20% or more water change
-Change one of the my two DIY CO2 bottles

_Updated 8/17/10_

All of this is subject to change. I just seem to be getting decent results with this schedule. If could do it all over again, I would go with less light and save up for pressurized CO2 from the beginning.

If anyone has any advice for getting more red color out of my Sunset Hygro, I would be grateful.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

After fighting an uphill battle against both algae and constant overgrowth, I finally made a move I should have made when I first started the tank: I removed one of the two T5HO bulbs in my fixture.

The look of the Current 10,000k on it's own was way too bluish-bleached looking for my taste. The look of the Current 6,700k on it's own was an ugly dark redish color. 

Luckily I had just purchased a hydroponics T5HO fixture for my 29g. The Hydrofarm 6400k bulb looked great in my 20g. It seemed like a nice balance of the two previous for some reason. I put the Current 10,000k in my 29g fixture where it is a better fit.

I wish I had known what I do now 4 months ago when I purchased the Nova Extreme fixture. I would have gone with a T5NO or single T5HO. Oh well, one day I will probably use it at full strength with pressurized CO2 or raised off the tank. 

I plan to keep the good amount of DIY CO2 and Metricide 14 dosing going. I swear I already see a bit more red out of my Sunset Hygro. The tiny HC patch isn't so small anymore either.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think reducing the light is a step in the right direction to get algae under control. Later you can go back and add bulbs if you like the faster growth. 

I found that I got the pinkest Sunset Hygro in a low tech environment with very low levels of N. This isn't really what you should do, and explains why the plants lost some of their original color - they "greened up" after being starved.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It is funny that another member of this forum stated he gets the best pinks out of Sunset Hygro by starving it a bit. Yours looked so nice in the beginning.

I will experiment with different nutrient levels in my low light tanks to see if I can get somewhere close. So far the 10g is producing the best looking hygro.

Thanks again man.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Reducing my light intensity has done wonders for the algae situation. I need to actually supplement zucchini and algae wafers for my Otos now. The plants all seem to be doing well except the Rotala, which has suffered since the start of my tank a few months ago. I am starting to think it has to do with my tap water.

My buddy gave me his old 6-1w + 3 moonlight LED fixture for my birthday. Despite the spotlight effect in a few areas, I really like the low light look. I decided to keep this light on for 9 hours and turn on my single T5HO for a 4 hour midday burst. I will be saving a bit of power this way as well.

Here are some pics with the LEDs only. Keep in mind I did quite a bit of chopping a couple weeks back.


















Here is the spotlight effect I am talking about. It is especially bad directly under the light (obviously). Even though some hate it, I really don't mind the look much. As if the Hygro or Lago needed to grow any faster...


















The Marsilea is finally looking healthy and has begun to split into sections. The question now is, which foreground plant will win? The hairgrass has a huge head start but I don't think it is my favorite.










Apparently these Ramshorns didn't know the piece of algae wafer was for the Otos... I didn't even think I had that many in the tank.











Tonight I plan on snapping a few pics with the moonlights on. If they turn out at all, I will post them. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Norg. (Jan 20, 2010)

I just read through this entire thread. The amount of pictures made it really enjoyable. Everything looks great. It was cool to see how everything progressed and to see how the tank came together.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Norg. It has been fun sharing what I have learned. 

I was never really in to taking pictures before this tank. It is relaxing and entertaining to sift through them afterward. I am excited to ditch the point and shoot when I upgrade to a digital SLR at some point.


----------



## swalke2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Noob question...your running two filters ina 20g?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes. I started out with one, then added another for 12 bucks or something. Both are rated at 100gph, so both equal about 10x gph of the number of gallons in my tank. This was just another silly rule of thumb I read at some point but it seems to be working well. I also have a 60gph mini filter in there as well. With the sponge on the outlet of the mini it does not throw much current.

Eventually I want to buy a canister filter. I still need to research which model would be best suited for this small tank. 

I am pondering which color background at the moment and leaning towards the frosted glass look. Not sure black would look good.

I also have a new piece of driftwood to figure out how to place.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This past week, I have:
-Added 6 Glowlight Tetras
-Spray painted a sheet of plastic and put it up as a background
-Moved the LED fixture to a 10g where it is a better fit
-Begun to move plants to make room for new piece of driftwood
-Wondered how many more weeks of soaking until my driftwood will sink

















The guy who I bought this tank from threw in some HC. As this was my first aquatic plant, I lost most of it. I'm very happy to say it is finally making a comeback.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep rearranging this tank to try to find a scape (if you can call it that) I like. My main issue is the number of different types of plants in such a small tank. However, I'd like to keep each type in there for future use. Does anyone have any suggestions for improving on this 'busy' look?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good, and for your foreground battle im betting on the DHG just cause that what happened in my tank


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

These shrimpers look very happy! You can come pick up more any time. :wink:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> looking good, and for your foreground battle im betting on the DHG just cause that what happened in my tank


Yup. I am cheating by clipping away at the dwarf hairgrass to make room for the marlisea.


> These shrimpers look very happy! You can come pick up more any time. :wink:


It's about time I head down there. I will let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I am finally removing the Amazon Sword. It's hard to part with it, but as you can see, it is necessary. This is my last picture with the beast.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Swords are beautiful plants, but most just grow too large for small tanks like this. Even the "small" E. x barthii (Red Melon) would probably be a bad choice for this tank. Sometimes you can starve them for a while, and keep removing the oldest leaves, but it's not a lasting relationship. I had a "Red Rubin" outgrow a 100 gal tank!

If you get the Hygro angustifolia to grow it might be a good replacement with similar color/leaf shape. The vesuvius looks nice too, might be a good one to put in that corner.

I think a darker leaved plant is what's missing in this tank. Like a bronze/brown C. wendtii or something similar.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Swords are beautiful plants, but most just grow too large for small tanks like this. Even the "small" E. x barthii (Red Melon) would probably be a bad choice for this tank. Sometimes you can starve them for a while, and keep removing the oldest leaves, but it's not a lasting relationship. I had a "Red Rubin" outgrow a 100 gal tank!


 Tell me about it. And this was in a 20g for just a few months...











> If you get the Hygro angustifolia to grow it might be a good replacement with similar color/leaf shape. The vesuvius looks nice too, might be a good one to put in that corner.
> 
> I think a darker leaved plant is what's missing in this tank. Like a bronze/brown C. wendtii or something similar.


 Agreed. I put that small bit of the Hygro angustifolia to the left of the Dwarf Sagittaria. There is some of that darker crypt that you gave me in there as well.

I don't like the scape yet, but we will see how it grows in. It was a bad idea to put the lagaro and wisteria next to each other like that.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

It looked lovely with the amazon sword in there. It looks OK now, and I am sure it will look amazing once more in a week or two.

Dwarf saggitaria is one of my favourite plants!


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Woooooooo, keep on a growin!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Some floating riccia


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Just ordered part of my first pressurized CO2 system! 10 lb. aluminum tank and Concoa 212 Series dual stage regulator. Just need a needle valve, solenoid, and to pick up a CGA 320 adapter from Airgas.

Almost time for a new canister filter and larger tank.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You are expanding I see... :biggrin:

I have a 3-way manifold with needle valves laying around, in case you want something cheap.

Also your Manzy tree is waterlogged... not really heavy yet, but it sinks.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear the manzanita is done soaking. I should have some free time next Saturday to head down there.

I'm definitely interested in purchasing the manifold and valves.


----------

